# Apple peel promotes muscle growth



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Apple peel promotes muscle growth Researchers at the University of Iowa have discovered that a waxy substance known as ursolic acid found in the apple peel reduces muscle atrophy and promotes muscle growth in mice. It is also found to reduce fat, blood sugar levels, cholesterol and triglycerides, hence, can be used in treating muscle [...]

*Read More...*


----------

